# Off Brand: Get Your Canon L Colored Leica M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

```
<em>he Leica M (Typ 262) ‘red anodized finish’ is limited to just 100 units worldwide</em></p>
<p><strong>December 14, 2017 –</strong> Leica Camera presents a special new addition to the Leica rangefinder system – the Leica M (Typ 262) ‘red anodized finish’. The unique color scheme of this special edition camera takes the classic styling of the Leica M and couples it with the bold statement of a bright red hue. The top plate and baseplate of the Leica M (Typ 262) are machined from solid aluminum and anodized in red. This lends the camera a unique look that perfectly matches the color of the special edition Leica APO-Summicron-M 50 mm f/2 ASPH. lens released in 2016. The exclusiveness of this striking edition is further underlined by the strictly limited number being made available: As was the case with the lens, the Leica M (Typ 262) ‘red anodized finish’ edition is limited to just 100 cameras worldwide, each with a unique serial number.</p>



		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-32617 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/0990918319.jpg 900w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/4239779932.jpg 900w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/8803331488.jpg 900w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/3630735230.jpg 900w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>The technical specifications of the special edition camera are identical to those of the standard production Leica M (Typ 262). With its concentration on the functions essential for photography and intuitive handling, it is the perfect camera for experiencing the pure enjoyment of Leica M-Photography. The Leica M (Typ 262) embodies all the essential advantages of the Leica rangefinder system, while consciously eschewing extraneous features that can distract from the pure rangefinder experience. Its full-frame CMOS sensor is conceived exclusively for rangefinder photography and intentionally does without additional functions such as Live View and video recording. Its 24-megapixel resolution ensures exceptional imaging quality and extreme sensitivity to light, which also makes the Leica M (Typ 262) a perfect camera for photography in any available light situation. Supporting the sensor’s versatility to capture top-quality photographs in any situation, the camera’s Maestro processor guarantees fast processing of captured images and immediate readiness to shoot.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The handling of the Leica M (Typ 262) fulfills everything that discerning photographers expect from a Leica M. All controls and functions are logically and ergonomically located exactly where the photographer expects them to be. Just like every other M, it allows fast manual focusing with the coupled rangefinder and the focusing ring of the lens. It also offers a choice of manual or automatic aperture priority exposure. Due to the omission of Live-View and video capability, the menu is extremely lean and consists of only two pages. This ensures that all camera settings are easily and rapidly accessible at all times. This also applies to white balance, where the M (Typ 262) has a dedicated WB button on the back of the camera.</p>
<p>The Leica M (Typ 262) ‘red anodized finish’ will be available exclusively at Leica Stores and Boutiques beginning today, for the price of $6,995.00.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2017)

What a contrast to the discreet 35mm film Leicas the great photographers used in the past. How that company has come down market yet raised its prices to astronomic levels.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess it will become quite popular among old comrades!!


----------



## unfocused (Dec 15, 2017)

Kind of attractive. Not $7,000 attractive. Just kind of attractive. For many years now, Leica has concentrated on selling the image not the camera and this is just the latest example.

I recall a few years back a series of photographs of Hollywood stars taking pictures with their rangefinder Leicas -- all with the lens caps still on. For me, it illustrated perfectly the Leica target market – people with more money than brains.


----------



## LDS (Dec 16, 2017)

Just in time to match your Santa Claus apparel...

I find it pretty ugly, though.


----------



## GriffinClubMerv (Dec 18, 2017)

"I have an attorney for Christian Louboutin on line 1."


----------

